# Vcarve software



## necarver (Jun 7, 2009)

I am very interested in purchasing a Shark Pro from Rockler. I have downloaded the trial version of Vcarve Pro and the tutorials. Being a total novice with this software I am wondering if anyone knows of training that may be available. Books, CDs, online etc.. 
How steep is the learning curve for a novice? I run a lot of software (Photshop, Aperture etc) but no cad programs. 
I appreciate your thoughts
NEcarve Dave


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

As far as I know the files and tutorials on Vectrics website are the only training. Might go to their forum and pick up some tips.


----------

